# Clenbuterol dosages with a dropper



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2008)

I need someone to post a picture or describe a way for me to determine how to accurately pull .8 mL from a squeeze dropper. Or even better, can someone post a link to some sort of measuring device that can measure 1/10 of a mL.

I know that a drop in metric is 1/20 mL. I have been dropping 16 drops into a spoon and taking that. It works, but I wished there was a better way. I am also worried that 16 drops isn't a accurate way to measure it since surface tension and other variables will change the amount per drop. 

Am I over thinking this?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I need someone to post a picture or describe a way for me to determine how to accurately pull .8 mL from a squeeze dropper. Or even better, can someone post a link to some sort of measuring device that can measure 1/10 of a mL.
> 
> I know that a drop in metric is 1/20 mL. I have been dropping 16 drops into a spoon and taking that. It works, but I wished there was a better way. I am also worried that 16 drops isn't a accurate way to measure it since surface tension and other variables will change the amount per drop.
> 
> Am I over thinking this?



Go to a local pharmacy and ask for an oral syringe, then just drop it in there. I'm sure they'll just give you one.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Go to a local pharmacy and ask for an oral syringe, then just drop it in there. I'm sure they'll just give you one.



Damn, I never even thought about that. That will work nicely. Thanks.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep Oral Syringe


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you are way overthinking the whole process.  Its not an EXACT science.  I dont think one mcg will make or break your cut


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

DO NOT take clen from a dropper. You don't know how much you are getting and that could be dangerous. Definately get an oral syringe!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I took from the dropper today, because I thought I had it figured out. I might have got it wrong, I don't know. I am jacked out of my mind right now. I have done coke that didn't have me as jacked as I am right now. 

I will get an oral syringe today.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

You will probably want to start at about 20mcg/day and work your way up to about 80 or so and then back down. Work your way up slowly. It will affect your BP


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 7, 2008)

dg806 said:


> DO NOT take clen from a dropper. You don't know how much you are getting and that could be dangerous. Definately get an oral syringe!



I've never seen this as being an issue.  I know of particular bottle having 2 drops=5 mcgs.  Are you saying this is not accurate? I can understand if they did not list this, but I dont see how if they do note the equivalency.  I should not have assumed that all bottles did list this.


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 7, 2008)

just use a used syringe if your on cycle and draw straight from the bottle, thats what i do and im great


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2008)

kicka19 said:


> just use a used syringe if your on cycle and draw straight from the bottle, thats what i do and im great



No, I'm training natural right now, so I had no syringes. I picked one up at the pharmacy today, so all is good.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> I've never seen this as being an issue.  I know of particular bottle having 2 drops=5 mcgs.  Are you saying this is not accurate? I can understand if they did not list this, but I dont see how if they do note the equivalency.  I should not have assumed that all bottles did list this.



If you don't have an oral syringe, you don't know how much you are taking. Since it can significantly raise BP, you want to know how much you are taking. I guess if you stay under the recommened dosage with the dropper, you would be fine. But at higher doses, get an OS.
Now with DNP, you don't want to guess with something like that at all.


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 8, 2008)

dg806 said:


> If you don't have an oral syringe, you don't know how much you are taking. Since it can significantly raise BP, you want to know how much you are taking. I guess if you stay under the recommened dosage with the dropper, you would be fine. But at higher doses, get an OS.
> Now with DNP, you don't want to guess with something like that at all.



DNP??? Im not sure if I know what that is


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 8, 2008)

DNP's some pretty nasty stuff from my understanding.
Never used it, honestly I never would.

here's a write up I found with a quick google search:
DNP

it says it was an alternative to TNT, but I thought it was a byproduct...
either way though, I don't think it's anything to fuck around with.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, DNP can be deadly if misused.


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 8, 2008)

All the research I have ever done and I have never ran across that stuff.  It is a given that you would want to be right on the money with the dosage of that stuff.  Even from the writeup, i dont care the results, it seems too strong for me and Im generally pretty willing to try most stuff out there.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2010)

I'm considering using CEM's clen. How the hell do you measure it and how much should I order for a 3 month cycle, considering the tapering and dosage. Tabs are easy, but this is an experimental thing. I dont know if I am going to react well to it, since the EC stack had my heart going crazy.


----------



## cheappinz (May 9, 2010)

my girlfriend tried theirs and had to use a crazy amount to notice anything.  based on the label, it should have been about 4-8 drops.  We did a drop analysis using a syringe & figured out how many drops were in a cc.  A syringe minus the needle is a great way to measure anything fluid based.  & I just learned this= not all drops are equal in size.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm considering using CEM's clen. How the hell do you measure it and how much should I order for a 3 month cycle, considering the tapering and dosage. Tabs are easy, but this is an experimental thing. I dont know if I am going to react well to it, since the EC stack had my heart going crazy.


 
CEM's clen comes in with an oral syringe juggernaut,but don't expect it to give a break to your heart!Definitely does the trick though,was sweating just watching TV,but couldn't take it ed.I'm doing it on cardio day,once evry 2 day!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

I realize its a trial and error thing, but whats the dosing schedule? And can I stay on it longer with ketofin? Is so, how long?


----------



## toothache (May 10, 2010)

If you take ketotifen 1mg/day, you can take clen indefinitely.  The ketotifen will up regulate the receptors.  However, after a while I would up the keto to 2mg/day.


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

ok, then whats the dosing if I use _clen _with and without keto? I'm not sure of the amount I should use.


----------



## cxpharm (May 24, 2010)

Be smart. Start at 20mgs a day and work your way up to 100 over a span of a few months if you feel you really need to. Results take time, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------

